# Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review



## nnquynh (13/5/20)

*Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review webtretho từ người dùng có lợi ích tốt không? Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie là sản phẩm đến từ Hàn Quốc giúp bổ sung collagen làm mờ vết thâm sạm, tàn nhang, trả lại vẻ đẹp trắng sáng cho làn da. Cùng DailyVita.vn tìm hiểu xem sản phẩm có thực sự tốt không qua thông tin Topic dưới đây!*

*Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review webtretho
Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review webtretho* ra sao? Chủ đề "Có người mẹ nào đã dùng viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie chưa" trên cộng đồng Webtretho thu được đa phần sự để mắt tới và bình luận sôi nổi từ người dùng:

_



_

_Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review webtretho chủ đề được số đông nữ giới quan tâm_

_



_

_viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review từ người dùng Phamlananh1310_



_



_

_Phản hồi từ người dùng viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review Webtretho_

*Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie review khía cạnh*
Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie là sản phẩm thuộc thương hiệu Genie được sản xuất tại Hàn Quốc. Sản phẩm khiến những các eva khó tính cũng bị thuyết phục với năng lực bật tone công hiệu cùng thành phần chiết xuất từ tự nhiên an toàn cho cơ thể.






_Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie của Hàn Quốc_

*Thành phần viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie*
Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie có thành phần chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên như:


Chiết xuất nhau thai ngựa: Nhau thai ngựa bao gồm hàm lượng protein và acid amin cao giúp ức chế sự hình thành và phát triển của những sắc tố melanin gây ra thâm sạm, nám và tàn nhang trên da giúp cải tạo da công hiệu.
Vitamin C: giúp sức chất lượng cho làn da, giúp da trắng sáng dần lên
Vitamin A, B3, E: Nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong, dưỡng ẩm và giúp da đàn hồi, khỏe mạnh hơn
Glutathione: Chống oxty hóa, ức chế sự sản phẩm của melanin từ đó cải thiện sắc tố da, giúp da đều màu hơn. tốt cho hệ miễn dịch và giúp đào thải bớt độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể
Alpha Lipoic Acid: giúp đỡ điều chỉnh sắc tố da, tiến hành chậm tiến trình lão hóa và giúp da đẹp hơn một cách không mất nhiều thời gian
Chiết xuất collagen: Tăng trình độ đàn hồi trên da, giúp da luôn căng mịn và tươi trẻ.
*nguy cơ viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie*

hỗ trợ ức chế tiến trình tạo thành và phát triển melanin, cải tạo sạm nám và tàn nhanh trên da
Đẩy nhanh tiến trình tái tạo da, giúp da luôn tươi trẻ và bật tông nhanh
Hàm lượng chất chống oxy hóa cao giúp ngăn ngừa và đẩy lùi lão hóa
Bổ sung thông thường dưỡng chất dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong, dưỡng ẩm giúp da luôn mịn màng và đàn hồi
Tăng sức đề kháng cơ thể, giúp sức thanh lọc và đào thải độc tố.
Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie còn có trình độ tạo mùi thơm tự nhiên cho cơ thể.
_



_

_Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong_

*Cách dùng viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie*

Mỗi ngày uống 2 lần, mỗi lần uống 1 viên sau ăn sáng và tối trong khoảng 30 phút
Tuân thủ theo liều lượng, không lạm dụng hay tự ý vận dụng sản phẩm vấn đề không có lời khuyên từ chuyên gia
Trong quy trình dùng cần uống đủ nước, ăn rộng rãi các loại hoa quả, rau xanh tạo hợp với chế độ nghỉ ngơi phương pháp.
_



_

_Có hai loại viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie màu đỏ và xanh_

*Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie có mấy loại?*
Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie Hàn Quốc có hai loại:


Viên uống Premium Max White Genie màu đỏ: trợ giúp cải tạo biểu hiện tuổi tác, chống lão hóa, giúp da đàn hồi và làm thơm cơ thể.
Viên uống Premium Max White Genie màu xanh: Góp phần cân bằng nội tiết tố, giúp sức cải thiện nám và tàn nhang trên da.
Cả hai loại viên uống viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie đều giúp dưỡng trắng an toàn với thành phần chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên.

Bạn có thể đặt sắm viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie cả hai loại xanh và đỏ tại DailyVita với báo giá cả hợp lý so với báo giá thị trường, đảm bảo hàng hiệu 100% với thông thường khuyến mãi thu hút, tư vấn giao hàng tận trốn. Để đặt mua sản phẩm bạn có thể để tìm online tại đường link dưới đây:

*>>> chọn ngay: Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie của Hàn Quốc*

_



_

_Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie hàn quốc bảng báo giá 890,000 VNĐ tại DailyVita.vn_

Trên đây là review viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie mà DailyVita.vn muốn Tìm hiểu tới bạn. Đừng quên theo dõi DailyVita.vn để cập nhật thêm đa dạng sản phẩm về sức khỏe và làm đẹp nhé!

Nguồn: Viên Uống Trắng Da Premium Max White Genie Review Webtretho


----------



## hiền oanh mai (26/6/20)

Viên uống trắng da Premium Max White Genie có thành phần chiết xuất hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên


----------

